# Zwei Abfragen verbinden



## Kirtas (15. Oktober 2004)

Servus 

Hab ne Frage, wie kann ich zewi SQL Abfragen mit einander verknüpfen.
Ich möchte diese beiden zu einer machen:
---------------- 
  select E.obj_id, E.date_value
 from obj_date E
 where E.obj_type=-300
 and  E.field_id=20
 and  E.version_id=0
 and  E.date_value >= #PreserveSingleQuotes(gestern)#
 order by E.date_value asc

AND

 select E.obj_id, E.text_value
 from obj_systext E
 where E.obj_type=-300
 and  E.field_id=2
and  E.text_value='Weinfelden'


----------------

Wie heisst der SQl Befahl für das rote AND?

thx


----------



## mschuetzda (15. Oktober 2004)

Welche Datenbank ?

Bei Oracle wird dafür  UNION  verwendet.


----------



## Frank Snake (18. Januar 2005)

und was wird bei MySql verwendet ?


----------



## Nico Graichen (19. Januar 2005)

Ist obj_id von obj_date und von obj_systext die selbe?
Wenn ja, machs doch so:

```
select d.obj_id, d.date_value, s.text_value
from obj_date d, obj_systext s
where d.obj_type=-300
and d.field_id=20
and d.version_id=0
and d.date_value >= #PreserveSingleQuotes(gestern)#
and s.text_value='Weinfelden'
and d.obj_id = s.obj_id
order by d.date_value asc
```


----------

